# Interesting Dilemma



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

When I awaken my kindle, I return to the page where I left off in my book.  Sometimes I like to hit the previous page to review what I read before continuing on in my book.  I have noticed that my book does not return to the immediate previous page but several pages back.  Everything else works perfectly but for this.  I have learned to check my location so that I can return to my page.  Has anyone ever experienced this?  Is there a way to correct it?  It is slightly annoying not a major deal now that I check my location.

Judy


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I wonder if you're experiencing a formatting issue?  I have noticed on a couple of books-but not all of them-that my Kindle does the same thing.  I'll leave it in one place, and when I come back, I'm several pages further behind than I thought.

And I wonder, if you actually cared to dig into this kind of thing, if it's the software that the publisher is using.  Could a problem like that exist?  B/c while everything is ostensibly in the same format on the Kindle, surely publishers could use different brands of software to achieve that format?

Maybe?


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Or you're both holding the Previous Page button down too long while your Kindles fully awaken? (Because it didn't do anything at first).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My own experience with this was when I discovered I was closing the Kindle cover without putting the Kindle asleep first (Alt-aA).  I was accidentally squeezing the cover when I put it down and pressing the previous button.  Your situation may indeed be a software issue, but if you haven't been putting your K to sleep first, you might try this.  It also may be a button sticking a bit....

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, I've had this happen. I wake it from sleep, push the page back button (just once and don't hold it down), and I'm back several pages. And yes, it's not really a big deal, just slightly annoying like you say.

I know for certain it happened to me while reading The Princess Bride which is in the Topaz format. I think it's a Topaz formatting issue because I've only noticed it happening in those books.


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

I had not thought of it as a format issue which does sound plausible.  The book I am reading now I downloaded from Amazon so I assumed it was formatted correctly.  As to holding the buttons too long, once I realized what was going on I made sure that the screensaver was up before closing the cover.  When it awakens, it is on the page that I left.  It happens when I normally hit previous screen after the page is up.  I am not holding it down for a couple of seconds.  I thought I had been so I was very careful after  turning it on and off.  I do not know how to check the formatting of a book so if you can tell me, I will check that out.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

What book is it that's doing it on now?

I have this info cut and pasted from somewhere..

Which book is it?

Amazon uses Topaz on some of their books. They're widely known to have formatting issues.

Identifying Topaz/AZW1 files prior to purchase

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

When looking at the "Product Details" of a book, if it lists "Print Length" but not "File Size", then it may be Topaz/AZW1, whereas if it gives both "Print Length" AND "File Size" then it is probably regular AZW.

Example:

Product Details from Deanna Raybourn's "Silent in the Grave" (AZW)
# Format: Kindle Edition
*# File Size: 408 KB
# Print Length: 544 pages*# Publisher: Mira (December 1, 2007)
# Sold by: Amazon Digital Services

Product Details from Leslie Langtry's " 'Scuse me while I kill this guy" (TOPAZ/AZW1)
# Format: Kindle Edition
*# Print Length: 325 pages*
# Publisher: Leisure (July 31, 2007)
# Sold by: Amazon Digital Services


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

The book is "Mockingbird: A Portrait of Harper Lee" by Charles J. Shields.  I just checked it again and it was at 1386 but when I hit previous page it dropped to 1336.  That is a bigger drop than normal.  I looked up Newsweek magazine and it turned to the previous page correctly.

Thanks for your help

Judy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's the info for your book:

Mockingbird: A Portrait of Harper Lee

Format: Kindle Edition 
Print Length: 352 pages 
Publisher: Henry Holt and Co. (May 30, 2006) 
Sold by: Amazon Digital Services 
ASIN: B001DA32IS 

It does look like it's Topaz format. While it's slightly annoying, I am at least glad I'm not the only one who's had this issue. I thought I was going crazy.


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, there are two crazies, then.  .  Thanks for checking up on this.  I do appreciate it.

Judy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good information, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I have exactly the opposite problem. A number of times I have turned off the screen saver and realized I am 2 or 3 pages beyond where I actually stopped reading. For a while I attributed it to myself possibly being half asleep before I stopped reading the night before and just not remembering the last few pages, but recently I noted down my location and discovered it wasn't encroaching senility after all! My kindle is somehow advancing several pages after I turn on the screen saver. It doesn't do this every time--maybe about three times out of ten.


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

I have not had that happen to me.  Perhaps it is in the same formatting issue that we have been discussing but in reverse.  What book are you reading?  We can follow the instructions above to determine if it is Topaz.  It happens in the book that I am reading now, consistently, not once in a while.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info, luv. I'll keep my eye out for that next time I'm shopping.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I have exactly the opposite problem. A number of times I have turned off the screen saver and realized I am 2 or 3 pages beyond where I actually stopped reading. For a while I attributed it to myself possibly being half asleep before I stopped reading the night before and just not remembering the last few pages, but recently I noted down my location and discovered it wasn't encroaching senility after all! My kindle is somehow advancing several pages after I turn on the screen saver. It doesn't do this every time--maybe about three times out of ten.


Yes! I have had this particular problem and I thought I was going nuts! Not all books, it has not happened with the books I have been reading this last week. Now I will check the format of the books when it does go forward a few pages.

I am so glad I'm not going nuts  (well, not in this instance anyway)


----------

